# Geneva Basin



## scottw (Feb 19, 2007)

Well, first off, I'm going to assume you know that Geneva Basin, as a ski resort, has been closed since, ummmmmm, the mid eighties I think.

Second, are you only interested in Geneva Basin for some reason? Why not ask what front range backcountry conditions are like in general.

Third, if by chance someone posts that Geneva Basin rocks right now. Are you really going to drive all the way from Iowa just to hit Geneva Basin?

Just wondering on a Friday night.

PS Welcome to the Buzz.


----------



## johnf (Feb 14, 2009)

We went last weekend and the conditions were just ok. We had a couple of weather systems move through this week though so I bet the condition will be pretty good right now. Hope this helps.

John


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

scottw said:


> Second, are you only interested in Geneva Basin for some reason? Why not ask what front range backcountry conditions are like in general.


 
Don't know about Geneva, but Berthoud Pass (Current Creek) was SIK today!! Snow has definitely gotten better, and avy danger is "Moderate". About 8" of fresh on top of crust, and really NICE in the trees!!! This would have been worth the drive!! At least to me it would have!! 

COLORADO AVALANCHE INFO/ BACKCOUNTRY FORECAST SITE:
CAIC Homepage - CAIC: Colorado Avalanche Information Center

I don't know how you cope living there (Iowa)?? Time to move!! :mrgreen:

Cheers!

-Nick


----------



## zosterberg (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the response Nick and congrats on the sik conditions yesterday! Wish I could of been there! Anyway yeah this will be my 3rd year away from Colorado(love makes us do crazy things uh?) but we are looking to move back-hopefully before summer. Cool website man!


Talk to ya later,


zach


----------



## Landis (Apr 11, 2008)

*1968 was fun there...*

Some of my "formative" ski days were at Geneva Basin and "Squaw Pass" - now Echo Mountain. Both were lots of fun and really cold for the kid I recall.

I am guessing the trees have grown up at Geneva since they closed it... when was that, 1982 or so? I think I was in college and no one sent a message.

Check it out. Maybe this is the next "reopening project". Echo Mountain is doing pretty well above Idaho Springs/ Bergen Park.

landis



zosterberg said:


> Has anybody been to Geneva Basin recently? Just wondering what the conditions were like.
> 
> Thanks


----------

